# Roasters that do rental etc.



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

A friend's wife approached me for advice on what kit etc to get for a new venue she's opening.

The primary purpose of the venue isn't coffee but she's planning to attract a fairly discerning crowd who'll want good coffee.

Good is obviously a subjective term but I'm trying to help her find the best solution. She's thinking of doing the barista duties herself but where should I send her etc.?

I thought someone like Union might be a good solution as they'll offer her kit, beans and training but I don't know loads (anything) about this so thought I'd ask here!

Any advice welcome please!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where is the person based?

I may be able to suggest a local vendor for her.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Where is the person based?
> 
> I may be able to suggest a local vendor for her.


Cheers Glenn. Tunbridge Wells - the chap is a really good friend so if there's anything you can do to help I would be super-grateful!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Happy to give her advise please email us or ask her to call in



Jon said:


> Cheers Glenn. Tunbridge Wells - the chap is a really good friend so if there's anything you can do to help I would be super-grateful!


----------

